# Dash Ta Fame grandson or Dash Ta Fame son?



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

I have been looking at AQHA stallions that are running bred to breed my mare to, and so far my two favorite I've seen are Famous Bond and Gold Fame N Fortune. Famous Bond has videos on facebook of some of his runs and I think he looks like a really tallented horse. Gold Fame N Fortune doesn't have any that I can, and doesn't have any recent pictures of him. But I'm not going to lie, I do like the color factor with him. 
If you were picking between the two which one would you pick?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

NRW said:


> I have been looking at AQHA stallions that are running bred to breed my mare to, and so far my two favorite I've seen are Famous Bond and Gold Fame N Fortune. Famous Bond has videos on facebook of some of his runs and I think he looks like a really tallented horse. Gold Fame N Fortune doesn't have any that I can, and doesn't have any recent pictures of him. But I'm not going to lie, I do like the color factor with him.
> If you were picking between the two which one would you pick?


Well, I'm not into running/ barrel AQHA horses, but just being up on the horse World in general, one can't miss the fact that the Dash for Cash horses have become household names.
Googling, I see that Famous Bond is Dash For Cash bred, as is Gold Fame and Fortune
I don't pick horses by color, and Cremellos offer no attaction to me.
I would look at the production record of both, as what really matters, far as a stallion, is not just what he has done, but how regularly he passes that ability on
Secretariat was a super race horse, but did not really pass his greatness on. 
On the other hand, Northern Dancer passed his greatness on quite a bit.
Thus, look at the production record of both stallions.
Proven stallions usually have a higher stud fee, but one can at times gamble on a young stud that has not a huge number of winning offspring, and at a lower stud fee
Bottom line, you need to look not just at what each stallion has done, but what they have produced, as, afterall, that is what will impact you


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

In addition be objective about your mares conformation and what you would like to improve on. Then look at the stallions to see if they will compliment her weaknesses. So without seeing the mare it is hard to advise. Also do you plan to keep the foal or sell it? If the latter which stallions foals are more desirable?


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Smilie said:


> Secretariat was a super race horse, but did not really pass his greatness on.
> On the other hand, Northern Dancer passed his greatness on quite a bit.


FWIW, while Secretariat was not a superb sire of sires, he's a very major presence in the Thoroughbred breed through his daughters. He is the damsire of A.P. Indy, Gone West, and Storm Cat. Gives a looooot of credence to the x-factor theory :wink:

I personally like the look of Aint Seen Nothin Yet, who's by Frenchmans Guy out of a Dash Ta Fame mare.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

EliRose said:


> I personally like the look of Aint Seen Nothin Yet, who's by Frenchmans Guy out of a Dash Ta Fame mare.



I do like ASNY, but the fact that he had issues with his hock makes me skeptical. I'm breeding my mare this year because I found out she has something wrong and needs time off. It's not genetic and it wasn't caused by me, it was an underlying issue she had before I got her. 
So I just don't know how I'd feel about breeding two horses together that were retired early. Even though I firmly believe my mare will be able to pick up her short lived career again in 2017 after she foals.

Both the stallions I'm looking at are 2011. So they're both young. I'm not sure how many foals are on the ground from either one of them. 


And I can post a picture of her but I'm not really asking for any conformation critiques at this point(I know most of her weaknesses and what I want to improve that I look for on studs). I have pictures of her on other threads. 
I think she's a great horse, she has foundation bloodlines, Starbert, on her sire's side and is doc olena and Osage roan on the bottom. She showed great promise for sorting and barrels. She has a wonderful temperament, and I got many compliments on her while I rode. About her nice level head set, and that she was always very calm and well behaved. So I have several reasons for wanting to breed her.

I'm not completely positive I would keep the foal. I have had several offers from people interested in my mare, so if she produced something like her I'm sure people would be interested especially people who already know and like my mare.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Smilie said:


> I don't pick horses by color, and Cremellos offer no attaction to me.


I just wanted to say, the reason I said I was interested in him for the color factor isn't because I think cremello is an appealing option. 
But because my mare is sorrel, and when bred to a cremello it's a 100% chance of a palomino foal.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

EliRose said:


> FWIW, while Secretariat was not a superb sire of sires, he's a very major presence in the Thoroughbred breed through his daughters. He is the damsire of A.P. Indy, Gone West, and Storm Cat. Gives a looooot of credence to the x-factor theory :wink:
> 
> I personally like the look of Aint Seen Nothin Yet, who's by Frenchmans Guy out of a Dash Ta Fame mare.



All that aside, the value of a stallion is in what he produces, and that is why a proven stud, will cost more than a stud with equal good breeding and a performance record that is only on himself, often due to the fact that he is younger, and does not have many offspring
In fact, some of those young stallions, will have the owner giving either reduced breeding fees to proven mares, or even free breeding, as he needs to get those good babies out there, to promote his stallion as a sire, thus needs those high caliber mares. Can;t buy them all to breed to his stud!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

NRW said:


> I just wanted to say, the reason I said I was interested in him for the color factor isn't because I think cremello is an appealing option.
> But because my mare is sorrel, and when bred to a cremello it's a 100% chance of a palomino foal.


 Yes, palominos are flashy, and in fact, i have a palomino AQHA mare, that I bought as a weanling , to wean my one App baby with, from that year
She is running bred (millionaire Playboy )


Sandy Ridge Stallion Station, Fast Moon Chic by Martha Six Moons & Chics Gay. Race & Barrel Horse Sire


----------

